# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  امتحان نهایی و معدل نوزده !!! مگه داریم مگه میشه ؟؟

## Salsevome

سلام به همه ی دوستان کنکوری سایت کنکور امیدوارم اوغاتتون خوب کیفتون کوک باشه دماغاتونم چاق 

خلاصه از مزه پرونی برم کنار و بیام راجب یه چیز از شما ، اره شما دوست عزیز شما که امتحان نهاییو تجربه کردی میشه بهم کمک کنی؟

خب میشه بگی چیجور معدلم بالای نوزده تو نهایی بشه ؟

یه چی بگم قصد خوندن دروس سوم رو تو این یه ماه باقی مونده ندارم و میخوام از دهم شهریور شروع کنم چون میخوام یه مسافرت توپ برای حالو هوا عوض کردن 

برمو بچسبم بگم که منابعمم کامل کامل فقط با انگیزه ی خوبی که دارم میخوام بچسبم به درس خب شما بگید تو این بیست روز باقی مونده چه دروسی که

پیشنیاز برای سومو بخونم و چ مباحثیشو البته فقط در حد فهمیدن و امتحان نهایی بعدش بگید که در زمان سال تحصیلی چ باید بکنم متشکرم وقتتون بخیر یا علی

----------


## waffen ss

دورد

شما دوم رو همشو خوندی؟

بعضیا میگن ماجرای منو درسام بعضا هم میگن گلبرگ و بعضیا گاج سیاه. منم موندم

----------


## doctor Hastii

معلومه که میشه  :Yahoo (76): من کار خاصی برای امتحان نهایی نکردم و در حقیقت خیلی هم تنبلی کردم ولی معدلم 19.15 شد حیف که اگه میخوندم معدلم خیلی از اینا بیشتر میشد :Yahoo (12): البته من سال 93 امتحان نهایی داشتم

----------


## Yaas

کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی
برنامه ریزی خوب و پیوسته
داشتن یک منبع خوب برای هر درس
و تلاش و پشتکار زیاد

----------


## arasre

والا 94 نسبت به 93 امتحانا سخت تر شدن ولی کلهم تو چارچوب کتاب بودن اصلا عین سوال کتاب رو فتوکپی می کنن واسه همین خیلی آسونه!
تنها مشکل اینه که چطور بنویسی و جواب بدی اضافه یا کم ننویسی و از هم مهم شانس باهات یار باشه یا چرا که بعضی وقت ها مصححین سلیقه ای نمره میدن. :Yahoo (40):

----------


## Salsevome

> والا 94 نسبت به 93 امتحانا سخت تر شدن ولی کلهم تو چارچوب کتاب بودن اصلا عین سوال کتاب رو فتوکپی می کنن واسه همین خیلی آسونه!
> تنها مشکل اینه که چطور بنویسی و جواب بدی اضافه یا کم ننویسی و از هم مهم شانس باهات یار باشه یا چرا که بعضی وقت ها مصححین سلیقه ای نمره میدن.






> معلومه که میشه من کار خاصی برای امتحان نهایی نکردم و در حقیقت خیلی هم تنبلی کردم ولی معدلم 19.15 شد حیف که اگه میخوندم معدلم خیلی از اینا بیشتر میشدالبته من سال 93 امتحان نهایی داشتم








> کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی
> برنامه ریزی خوب و پیوسته
> داشتن یک منبع خوب برای هر درس
> و تلاش و پشتکار زیاد


الان من رشته ام ریاضی هستش چ دروسی از پایه نیاز دارم برای امتحان نهایی مثلا مبحث معادلات نامعادلات ، تابع ، عربی یک و دو اگر امکانش هست دروس و مباحثش رو بگید که من اونا رو کار کنم که سال تحصیلی جدید بتونم بفهمم در زمان تدریس دروس من هیچ کلاسی ثبت نام نکردم و یک کلاس میرم و اونم میخوام دیگ نرم چون به این نتیجه رسیدم خودخوانی خیلی بهتره فوقش در اخر سال یکی دو جلسه کلاس میرم

----------


## Yaas

من تجربی بودم،در مورد ریاضی میدونم که حد و مشتق و مثلثات خیلی مهمه
شیمی محاسبات خیلی مهمه،فصل محلول ها خیلی مهارت میخواد
فیزیک سوم الکتریسیته حل تست و تمرین خیلی خیلی زیاد میخواد
شما ازمونی ثبت نام. نکردید؟کتابی نگرفتین؟درسای دومو خوب خوندین؟

----------


## Salsevome

> من تجربی بودم،در مورد ریاضی میدونم که حد و مشتق و مثلثات خیلی مهمه
> شیمی محاسبات خیلی مهمه،فصل محلول ها خیلی مهارت میخواد
> فیزیک سوم الکتریسیته حل تست و تمرین خیلی خیلی زیاد میخواد
> شما ازمونی ثبت نام. نکردید؟کتابی نگرفتین؟درسای دومو خوب خوندین؟


قلم چی ان شالهه از اول  سال میرم کتاب هم همه سیر تا پیاز به جز شیمی مبتکران و زبان اناری منابعمم تغریبا کامله بالاخره از این و اون و دیگران یه مقداری هم خودم خریدم از دی وی دی های اموزی فقط الان دنبال دروس پیشنیاز میگردم که اونا رو بخونم

----------


## mitiltala

والا فقط میتونم راهنماییت کنم عین چی بخونی، من نه معلمام خوب بودن، البته به جز جبر و حسابان که یه نفر بود جفتش، نه کتابای خیلی خفنی خوندم، یه کتاب سبز کانون مال هزار سال پیشو گرفته بودم برا حسابان از کتابخونه مدرسمون، همونو خوردم از بس خوندم، با دو سه تا کتاب پرسمان گاج برا حسابان و جبر و فیزیک، برا شیمی هیچی کتاب کمک آموزشی نداشتم اصلا، هیچی
برا عمومیا هم فقط یه کتاب سبز گاج داشتم برا عربی،
امتحان نهاییای سال 88، که تو انتخابات بود و به معنی واقعی کلمه ام پی تری برگزار شد،
تنها درسی که دو روز وخ داشتیم حسابان بود، 
ادبیات و عربی و زبان یه روز
زبان فارسی هیش روز!!!!
هندسه و فیزیک و جبر و شیمی یه روز!
حسابان دو روز
وحشتناک ترین شرایط بود ینی
19.45 شد معدلم که به خاطر فشرده شدن هم کم شدم وگرنه بهتر میشد 
نتیجه اخلاقی که میخوام بگیرم اینه که واقعا کتاب درسی مهمه و لاغیر
آزمون های کانون برا کنکور خوبن ولی توی نتیجه امتحان نهایی کوچکترین تاثیری ندارن به هیچ وجه 
فقط زیاد بخونید و سعی کنید مفهومی و عمقی باشه
موفق باشید

----------


## Yaas

> قلم چی ان شالهه از اول  سال میرم کتاب هم همه سیر تا پیاز به جز شیمی مبتکران و زبان اناری منابعمم تغریبا کامله بالاخره از این و اون و دیگران یه مقداری هم خودم خریدم از دی وی دی های اموزی فقط الان دنبال دروس پیشنیاز میگردم که اونا رو بخونم


قلم چی که خیلی عالیه
کتاب های سیر تا پیاز گاج هم واقعا خوبن.
معلومه ذهن منظمی دارید همین نشون میده که امسال حتما موفق میشین.

----------


## Salsevome

> قلم چی که خیلی عالیه
> کتاب های سیر تا پیاز گاج هم واقعا خوبن.
> معلومه ذهن منظمی دارید همین نشون میده که امسال حتما موفق میشین.


نظر لطف شماست فقط و فقط رو کم کنی استادایی که تو کلاس مارو میکبوندنو سه چهار تا از دانش آ»وزا رو میگفتا شما دانشگاه تهران صد در صد قبولید میخوام امسال نشون بدم که همه *** واقعا این همون محمدهههههه

----------


## webadres

> الان من رشته ام ریاضی هستش چ دروسی از پایه نیاز دارم برای امتحان نهایی مثلا مبحث معادلات نامعادلات ، تابع ، عربی یک و دو اگر امکانش هست دروس و مباحثش رو بگید که من اونا رو کار کنم که سال تحصیلی جدید بتونم بفهمم در زمان تدریس دروس من هیچ کلاسی ثبت نام نکردم و یک کلاس میرم و اونم میخوام دیگ نرم چون به این نتیجه رسیدم خودخوانی خیلی بهتره فوقش در اخر سال یکی دو جلسه کلاس میرم



سلام خدمت دوست عزیز منم نهایی 94 رشته ریاضی امتحان دادم و معدلم 19.40 شد 

راستش گفتی در مورد دروس توضیح بهت بدم خوب پس شروع میکنم 

من خودم سال دوم درست حسابی درس نخوندم و معدلم 18.50 شد اما از مهر سال سوم درست حسابی درس خوندم 

اول یه چیزیو بهت بگم که اصلا لازم نیست که فلان کتاب x و y و z  رو بگیری و بگی تموم شدو رفت و من معدلم بالای نوزده میشه 
  من خودم اول سال شاید کتاب کمک آموزشی هام به 5 تا هم نمیرسید 
پس این از کتاب 
در ضمن تو ایران الان ما هیچ انتشاراتی تمام کتاب هاش خوب نیستند پس همه کتاباتو از یه جا نگیر 
مثلا یکی از دوستهای خود من با پرسمان گاج خوند و معدلش شد 17 و خورده ای 
یا یکی دیگه با خیلی سبز خوندو شد 18 و 70 

در ضمن راجب به دروس پیش نیاز 
حتما تو تابستون یک بار عربی 2 رو بخون و روی حروف مشبهه و افعال ناقصه و لا نفی جنس خیلی کار کن 
در مورد حسابان هم بگم سعی کن تابع دوم رو خوب یاد بگیری و از طرفی دنباله ها رو هم مسلط باش 
در مورد فیزیک چیز خاصی لازم نیست و فقط سومو بخونی میتونی نمره بگیری 
در مورد شیمی حتما فصل 3و4  سال دوم رو یه بار دیگه بخون و ظرفیت اتمها رو یاد بگیر 
در مورد زبان انگلیسی لغات رو کامل بلد باش و کلا گرامر ها رو یه سر رشته داشته باش 
در مورد ادبیات هم چیزی نمیخواد 
در مورد هندسه هم فصل 4 هندسه 1 یعنی هندسه فضایی رو بخون چون خیلیا این فصلو بلد نیستند و راحت 4 نمره رو ول میکنند (اخه فصل 4 سوم هم هندسه در فضا است و 4 نمره تو نهایی میاد )
در مورد جبر هم سعی کن فصل ترکیبیات سال دوم ریاضی رو بلد باشی (طی سه سال اخیر بیشترین افتادگی برای جبر بوده البته امسال فیزیک پیشترین افتادگی رو داشت )
در مورد دینی هم چیزی نمیخوای 



در ضمن دیگه توصیه های اخر رو هم بهت میکنم : برای نهایی مقطعی خوندن به درد نمیخوره و باید مداوم و پیوسته بخونی ( مثلا من خودم از مهر شروع کردم و تا اخر خرداد هر هفته بین 45 تا 65 ساعت میخوندم ) چون خیلیا میگن دو ماه اخرو بخونیم بسه ولی اینجوری نمیشه بالای 19 شد 

در ضمن سعی کن از منابع خوب تو نت هم استفاده کنی مثلا من خودم واسه هر امتحان میومدم نت و سوالای گزینه دو رو میگرفتم که باعث شد عربی و فیزیک و ادبیات 19.75 بشم 

در ضمن همزمان سعی کن تست زیاد بزنی به خصوص تو اسفند ماه که مدرسه شلو وله چون من خودم خیلی نکات رو از تست یاد گرفتم و به درد نهایی ام خورد 


ببخشید اگه زیاد بود ولی به همین چیزا اگه پایبند باشی راحت بالای 19 میشی

----------


## Salsevome

سلام دوست عزیز متشکرم بسیار جامع و کامل بود من چون میخوام از مهر با برنامه قلم چی پیش برم و دروس مدرسه هم همیشه جلو تره ولی قلم چی باعث میشه تو ذهن بمونه چون هر هفته اون مبحث علاوه یه مبحث جدید تو ازمونش میارن آیا نمرات مستمر هم تو نهایی لحاظ میشه ؟ چون پیش بینی میکنم اگر با برنامه قلم چی برم مستمرم شاید خوب نشه ولی چون میدونم اخر سر نتیجه میگیرم اینکارو میخوام انجام بدم

----------


## fatemeh.m

> سلام به همه ی دوستان کنکوری سایت کنکور امیدوارم اوغاتتون خوب کیفتون کوک باشه دماغاتونم چاق 
> 
> خلاصه از مزه پرونی برم کنار و بیام راجب یه چیز از شما ، اره شما دوست عزیز شما که امتحان نهاییو تجربه کردی میشه بهم کمک کنی؟
> 
> خب میشه بگی چیجور معدلم بالای نوزده تو نهایی بشه ؟
> 
> یه چی بگم قصد خوندن دروس سوم رو تو این یه ماه باقی مونده ندارم و میخوام از دهم شهریور شروع کنم چون میخوام یه مسافرت توپ برای حالو هوا عوض کردن 
> 
> برمو بچسبم بگم که منابعمم کامل کامل فقط با انگیزه ی خوبی که دارم میخوام بچسبم به درس خب شما بگید تو این بیست روز باقی مونده چه دروسی که
> ...


ببین عزیزم واسه نهایی فقط کتاب فقط وفقط کتاب درسی!ینی خط بخ خطشو هم حفظ باش هم مفهومی بخون !من واسه نهایی برا بیست خوندم اما 18.75 شدم ...ببین امسال فاجعه بود سوالا به خصوص زمین یا همین شیمیش با اون عددای مزخرفش !فیزیکش هم نسبت به پارسال سخت تر بود ولی زبان فارسی عربی اینا خوب بودن !در نهایت بازم تاکید میکنم دوست عزیز فقط کتاب درسیتو بخون فقط کتاب !خط به خطش به خصوص واسه زیست مهمه !اصلنم نگو اینجا مهم نیست یا شاید نیاد ممکنه از یه جاهایی سوال بدن که اصلا فکرشم نکرده باشی !

----------


## webadres

> سلام دوست عزیز متشکرم بسیار جامع و کامل بود من چون میخوام از مهر با برنامه قلم چی پیش برم و دروس مدرسه هم همیشه جلو تره ولی قلم چی باعث میشه تو ذهن بمونه چون هر هفته اون مبحث علاوه یه مبحث جدید تو ازمونش میارن آیا نمرات مستمر هم تو نهایی لحاظ میشه ؟ چون پیش بینی میکنم اگر با برنامه قلم چی برم مستمرم شاید خوب نشه ولی چون میدونم اخر سر نتیجه میگیرم اینکارو میخوام انجام بدم


 خواهش میکنم 
  خیر نمرات مستمر در نهایی لحاظ نمیشه اما در نمره دیپلم تاثیر داره مثلا من نهایی شدم 19.40 و معدل دیپلمم شد 19.62 
در ضمن یه توصیه دیگه بهت میکنم( چون خودمم قلم چی میرفتم و هنوزم میرم ) : به  نظر من قلم چی خیلی تو موفقیتم تاثیر داشت چون منو درس خون تر و نکته بین تر کرد ولی هیچ وقت از مدرسه غافل نشو چون مدرسه هم جو خودشو داره و اگه بتونی رتبه خوبی بین بچه های مدرستون داشته باشی اینجوری روحیه خودت هم بالا تر میره مثلا من خودم تا قبل از نهایی تو مدرسه همیشه بین 7 تای اول بودم (البته تو ازمون اخری که تو مدرسه دادم رتبه ام دو شد ) ولی تو نهایی رتبه 2 منطقه شدم و البته میانگین تراز قلم چی منم زیاد نبود و با تراز 5600 رتبه دو شدم تو منطقه ولی رتبه یک منطقه که دوست خودم هم بود ترازش 6300 بود ولی تو نهایی معدلمون 15 صدم اختلاف داشت 

در ضمن دو ماه اخرو خیلی جدی بگیرو نگو من که خوندم و بلدم بلکه اتفاقا دوماه اخر از همه مهم تره چون دوست خودم که همیشه تو مدرسه تو ازمون و معدل دو بود تو نهایی 6 منطقه شد و ازش که پسیدم گفت دو ماه اخر شل گرفتم

----------


## Salsevome

> ببین عزیزم واسه نهایی فقط کتاب فقط وفقط کتاب درسی!ینی خط بخ خطشو هم حفظ باش هم مفهومی بخون !من واسه نهایی برا بیست خوندم اما 18.75 شدم ...ببین امسال فاجعه بود سوالا به خصوص زمین یا همین شیمیش با اون عددای مزخرفش !فیزیکش هم نسبت به پارسال سخت تر بود ولی زبان فارسی عربی اینا خوب بودن !در نهایت بازم تاکید میکنم دوست عزیز فقط کتاب درسیتو بخون فقط کتاب !خط به خطش به خصوص واسه زیست مهمه !اصلنم نگو اینجا مهم نیست یا شاید نیاد ممکنه از یه جاهایی سوال بدن که اصلا فکرشم نکرده باشی !


سلام خیلی متشکرم رشتم ریاضیه ولی خیلی مفید بود ممنون

----------


## Salsevome

> خواهش میکنم 
>   خیر نمرات مستمر در نهایی لحاظ نمیشه اما در نمره دیپلم تاثیر داره مثلا من نهایی شدم 19.40 و معدل دیپلمم شد 19.62 
> در ضمن یه توصیه دیگه بهت میکنم( چون خودمم قلم چی میرفتم و هنوزم میرم ) : به  نظر من قلم چی خیلی تو موفقیتم تاثیر داشت چون منو درس خون تر و نکته بین تر کرد ولی هیچ وقت از مدرسه غافل نشو چون مدرسه هم جو خودشو داره و اگه بتونی رتبه خوبی بین بچه های مدرستون داشته باشی اینجوری روحیه خودت هم بالا تر میره مثلا من خودم تا قبل از نهایی تو مدرسه همیشه بین 7 تای اول بودم (البته تو ازمون اخری که تو مدرسه دادم رتبه ام دو شد ) ولی تو نهایی رتبه 2 منطقه شدم و البته میانگین تراز قلم چی منم زیاد نبود و با تراز 5600 رتبه دو شدم تو منطقه ولی رتبه یک منطقه که دوست خودم هم بود ترازش 6300 بود ولی تو نهایی معدلمون 15 صدم اختلاف داشت 
> 
> در ضمن دو ماه اخرو خیلی جدی بگیرو نگو من که خوندم و بلدم بلکه اتفاقا دوماه اخر از همه مهم تره چون دوست خودم که همیشه تو مدرسه تو ازمون و معدل دو بود تو نهایی 6 منطقه شد و ازش که پسیدم گفت دو ماه اخر شل گرفتم


بازم ممنون شهر ما با اینکه خیلی کوچیکه (مازندران ، سوادکوه ، زیراب) و منطقه سه هستیم ولی توش رقیب خیلی زیاده اصلا منم به خاطر همین این انگیزه رو پیدا کردم که به مدیر و معلما همه نشون بدم که منم میتونم جزو اونا بشم ولی یکی هست تو مدرسمون ترازش هفت هزار و خوردیه و رییاضی و نود و خوردی میزنه رقابت باهاش خیلی سخت میشه ولی فکر کنم به نفعمه

----------

